# VT – cannot change keyboard map



## getopt (Nov 21, 2014)

With VT enabled I’m trying to change the keyboard map. I succeeded in doing this on other boxes, but all attempts fail on a ThinkPad X41. kbdmap fails and so does kbdcontrol. I do need some hints please, as entry into /etc/rc.conf has no effect.


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 21, 2014)

Could you be more specific? As per the Wiki, neither kbdmap(1) nor kbdcontrol(1) are completely ready for vt(4) yet, but setting the map in /etc/rc.conf should work. I guess you have already adapted the keymap line according to the hint provided during startup, haven't you?


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 21, 2014)

Well, maybe someone with more knowledge will come to the rescue. In the meantime, can you post the content of your /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 21, 2014)

By the way, kbdcontrol(1), which I never used before, is working well here (FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE, and you?). What do you mean exactly when you say it “fails”? Does it output the new key map, or give an error?


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 22, 2014)

Sorry, no idea of what is happening...


----------

